# Intro to Code?



## <<Onafets>> (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey guys.

I have created some simple batch files that backed up saves for may games...before you ask...lost in external HD incident. 

I am looking into C++ or C so I can create some programs. Do you have an idea where I can learn some basic stuff? I tried googling but I didn't really understand it all that well.  Can you help? Links to guides and stuffs? 

Cya round! 
(and yes...I'm looking at you especially kreij)


----------



## Phxprovost (Jan 14, 2010)

my question is could you even get it to run, windows 7 flips shit when ever i try to run a custom exe...or driver....or just about anything


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jan 14, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> my question is could you even get it to run, windows 7 flips shit when ever i try to run a custom exe...or driver....or just about anything



Hmmm:shadedshu@windows 7

That has to be the first flaw ive found in 7.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 14, 2010)

There is a ton of resource links in the stickied thread at the top of the programming section.
Look there and if you have more questions, just ask !


----------



## dcf-joe (Jan 15, 2010)

For free c++ tutorials, I used this website. Scroll down until you see the pdf files on the bottom left.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 15, 2010)

When I wanted to teach myself C in high school I went to the library and checked out this huge boring C programming bible.  I also got hands on a C++ book from one of my cousins.  Back in the day I learned everything from books--I learned the basics of Windows 95 use and tips and tricks from a book, HTML from the mid-90s tech mag 'The Net', and Linux from a couple of massive Linux bibles.  Those were the good old days though, when we still used paper.

Before any of that, though, I actually had an older friend of mine sit down and show me some BASIC coding when I was in middle school.  That was fun, and what got the whole thing started.  It's a good way to learn programming structure (algorithms), also.

I detest coding though, and will never do it for a living.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd recommend VB.NET.  It is forgiving.


If your .NET application ever has problems because it requires Administrator access, create an application manifest, change requestedExecutionLevel to requireAdministrator, and set the manifest file on the properties page to use that manifest you just created.  You may have to make sure the assembly name matches as well (in project properties and in the application manifest).

Doing the above will make it have the shield on the icon and Windows will ask right once it is started if you want to give it administrator rights.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 16, 2010)

What type of programs are you going to write? If you want to eventually write games or low level utilities you will probably wantto learn C++, If you want to write general apps, you will probably find C# easier and quicker.

You can download the VS express editions and check them out. There are tons of tutorials and reference sites on the webz, and you can of course come here and pick our brains.


----------



## spy2520 (Feb 7, 2010)

if you search "hello world" on youtube there is just about an endless supply of tutorials in every language.


----------



## Clement (Feb 12, 2010)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I have created some simple batch files that backed up saves for may games...before you ask...lost in external HD incident.
> 
> ...



If you are just starting out, it is worth trying REAL BASIC. Simple code like Visual Basic, but fast executable almost as fast as C++. VERY easy to learn and understand code.

Not to mention, your source code in REAL BASIC compiles directly to Windows/Mac/Linux no modifications. (aside from the rare case you need some IFDEF's, but its MUCH easier in REAL BASIC to do so, can't imagine why, LOL)

Stay away from C++ for your first unless you have A TON of time to invest.

Personally I started with C and assembly, but I was 13 and had all the time in the world.

Avoid anything .Net, its counter intuitive to what a Software engineer should be doing. Not to mention your code is stuck on windows.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 12, 2010)

spy2520 said:


> if you search "hello world" on youtube there is just about an endless supply of tutorials in every language.



+1, you can learn just about everything on YouTube.  Tons of C++ intro code to get the basics.

Also a free source code compiler I like is Dev C++, good for starters. Lots of Help files as well.

Another idea is to search University's websites to see if you could get past semester's lectures or examples and go at your own pace. MIT has a ton of open courseware I've used for Calculus.  KU's C++ lab site is open to the public and you can see what material is cover by lab projects.


----------

